# Bloat Scare



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We had a terrible scare when I got home from work this afternoon. When I got home, Otto was his usual wiggly, happy self. My bf had left him a big marrow bone before he left for work that Otto carried around the house after me.

He started to whimper as if he needed to go outside, so I grabbed the leash and collar expecting Otto to be right behind me. I heard an awful noise from the kitchen. He had vomited a huge pool of what resembled bile - not much else in there. He didn't eat last night and I noticed his food still in his bowl from this morning. I started to clean it up and he continued to repeatedly vomit again and again. 

When there was a break, I got him outside. He moved very slow and his body was arched up, he had a wrenching gag and was frothing and eventually vomitted up a white fluffy sticky substance. I had watched a video of a dog suffering from bloat a while back and Otto resembled this dog. 

After reading the warnings of other V owners whose dogs have experienced bloat, I have become extremely diligent not allowing him to drink/eat at the same time and allow enough down time before and after meals. I was beginning to worry that the fat from the marrow bone could be another cause of bloat.

Anyhow, he continued to vomit up that white foam on our way to the vet. I called to let them know I was coming. Once we got there, my little boy's demeanor really improved - not himself - but not in the same state as at home. At this point I assumed it was a false alarm but needed to make sure all was well.

They took X-rays - couldn't find anything to be concerned with. He has gagged a few times since we've been home but he's mostly just sleeping. 

I want to say thank you all that have informed us new V owners of this life threatening condition. I was absolutely distraught - but had I not been educated, I may not have acted as quickly. I want to post this website where I saw a video of a dog in the middle stages of bloat.

http://www.thebark.com/content/recognizing-signs-bloat-video

And this is one of the threads that outlines causes and symptoms of bloat.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4504.msg33078.html#msg33078


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

OttosMama - I am so glad to hear that Otto is OK!

I have never seen the video of the bloat, it is very helpful - thank you for posting it!
Wishing Otto a good night sleep and quick recovery from the scary ordeal!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Skyymax. I'm glad it helps!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, how scary for you both - glad to hear Otto is ok! I can only begin to imagine how stressful today was for you...Otto will get some extra snuggle time tonight I'm sure. 

Thanks for sharing the video - I agree with SkyyMax that it is very helpful info to know/see.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OttosMama,

Thank goodness Otto is okay! Did the vet have any idea what was wrong? Could it have been an early case of bloat that resolved spontaneously? Sounds so scary. :-\

Thank you for the clip.

Give Otto a kiss from Gracie.

v.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Erin -
I'm so sorry to hear about your scary experience. I have also started being more cautious of the drinking and exercising before/after eating. I'm not able to watch the video - it's blocked on my work computer, but will definitely watch when I get home. I'm so happy to hear that Otto is feeling better. I am also curious of what the vet had to say.

Wags and wiggles from Oquirrh.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you blueandmac! We're cuddled on his pile of blankets right now! He is much better. As most of us know, it is extremely frightening anytime they are noticeably ill. :/ he lost about 5 lbs! Last week he was 54 today 49 - I'm sure mostly due to the loss of fluids. 

VictoriaW - just saw your post - thanks! Otto always loves kisses from pretty girls . The vet said most likely the fat from the marrow bone upset his pancreas. It appeared inflamed in the X-ray. His intestines looked fine according to the vet - but he did have gas. If it continues she will have a look at his intestines again to see of anything shows up that he may have swallowed. We definitely have to keep our eye one him though - he didn't eat last night after day care - i thought he was just too tired. he was extremely gassy last night. He also didnt eat this morning. He did have chicken and rice tonight so he has an appetite again. But no - she did not think it was bloat. I was a little unsure because he had vomited initially which usually isn't the case from what I've read - by this wrenching, curved back, tail tucked, bowed out legs, and white froth was identical. 

Thank you Oquirrh the V for the well wishes!! If you just google/ YouTube Akita bloat it should pop up - if you have access to YouTube.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that must have been so scary for you!!

Glad you were there for Otto and got him to the vet and it sounds like things are on the mend. It's so hard when we see our Vizslas sick and/or in pain. Sending lots of healing thoughts, hugs, and kisses to Otto.

Hope all is well soon!!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Pippa! He just coughed up a tiny piece of a twig. It could have been stuck in his throat, causing him to gag. I will update the vet in the morning. Hopefully this is the only culprit!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* OttosMama*, again, good to hear Otto is feeling better! He will be just fine, no worries :-*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I once had a Weimaraner who had bloat and full gastric torsion, it is horrific he blew up to 4 times his normal size, trying to vomit and his gums turning blue as his blood oxygen is under threat. luckily I got him to the vet ASAP and they opened him up untwisted his tummy and stitched it to his chest wall.He was then sewn and metal stapled. He survived but he was very lucky, most don't survive the first few days after surgery as poisoning of the body sets in....the top 2 dogs who suffer this condition the most are Great Danes and Weimaraners....My Weimaraner had been eating a pig's ear and wad drunk a large quantity of water prior to this happening...


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this but glad Otto is much better. I have just started reading up on bloat. How scary. Milo's water bowl is next to her food bowl; I have to make some adjustments. Although I've learned to lessen physical activity before and after meals thanks to this forum.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I never feed or give Darcy water one hour before or one hour after heavy exercise..and I split her food into 3 or 4 smaller meals..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ottomama*

I am so pleased Otto is fine now, what a horrible scare - I have been there twice with one of my Danes.

I am sorry Otto scarred you like that but if one good thing has come out of this - you have highlighted and raised the awareness to other forun members of the dangers of bloat. Educating others to the signs of bloat can save a dogs life. Thank you.

As Darcy pointed out this condition is very prevelent in Gt Danes - I belong to the Great Dane Adoption Society and they publish a list of symptoms etc (which I put on this forum several months back) on their website and in every issue of their magazines. It is so important to make others aware.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. He is doing fine now - as far as the vomiting - has a cough which I'm thinking might be kennel cough! :-\ waiting to hear back from the vet.

I am happy to return the favor and help others become more aware. I'd rather be safe and get him checked out immediately than be sorry. I wouldn't have realized the severity of the condition had it not been for the forum and other V owners - so thank you everyone that made us aware!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

oh god Elroy had a slight cough yesterday and was retching and throwing up that white stuff this morning on our run. Just tried to call my wife to see how he's doing, thinking I may leave work and go take him to the vet


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

How scary. This is one of my worst fears with Ruby. I am worried I won't know what to look for, even though I've seen the video and read all the symptoms. 
As a pup it's so hard to keep them still before and after eating, especially since we feed Ruby 3 times a day. That'd be 6 hours throughout the day that we would hae to keep her from romping around! We do our best, though.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

OttosMama and DougAndKate - sending good wishes to your dogs!

I have a questions about Bloat and water consumption, may be somebody can answer my question. 

We live in Texas and our summers are VERY hot. Our dogs always run, when off leash, even with the temperatures around 100F. I want to point out - we never go out in the middle of the day, always early morning or evening, but it's still very hot!

I made them to take a break every 10 -15 minutes (they run/ play for 1 hour) and encouraged to drink water to keep them hydrated. Can it cause a bloat? They drink a lot of water.

We always feed the dogs 1 hour prior or 1 hour after exercise to prevent bloat, but now I am not very clear on the water intake.

Please let me know how I can prevent the dogs from overheating and the bloat - thanks!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

DougandKate - How is Elroy??

Lilyloo - I would try not to worry too much - just be aware and use caution when feeding/drinking and exercise. As long as you use prevention, there isn't much else that can be done

Skyymax - that is a great question - I am definitely interested in getting some clarity on this as well


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay here is some information linked to *drinking and Bloat/Gastric Torsion*. 

*Drinking large amounts of water after eating* may contribute to this condition. Most dry foods expand when water is added, some more so than others. It is thought that drinking a large amount of water after ingesting a large meal may cause the dry food to expand in the stomach to a mass that the stomach was not intended to hold. 

Add to this the air that was swallowed and the stomach can swell to a dangerous size. Water may also dilute the digestive juices in the stomach to a point that they cannot do their job, which may cause gas to build up. Food and exercise are not always the problem. Some dogs experience bloat with none of the risk factors being present. 

*A dog suffering bloat has*

Distended abdomen

Retches

Salivates

Has trouble breathing

May pace back and forth

Appears very uncomfortable 

The most common time that dogs get bloat is between 2:00 and 6:00 AM, 7 to 10 hours after eating and while the owner is sleeping. The most common age at which dogs get bloat is between 4 and 7 years; younger dogs have a lower risk and older dogs a somewhat higher one. 

Dogs who have suffered from bloat should, in the future, be fed multiple, small feedings each day rather than a single large meal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

OttosMama, Elroy seems to be ok. Called the vet yesterday and they said as long as he's eating and not lethargic it's probably not bloat. He didn't cough or vomit all day yesterday after the morning issues. So this morning as we were getting ready for our hike, he started to do it again. It only lasted maybe 5 minutes, and then he seemed fine. He was his usual crazy self on our hike, and just ate normally when we got home. We're starting to think maybe it's kennel cough as well, since he was at daycare Wednesday. We'll just keep monitoring him over the weekend.


----------

